# Installed Shurflo Fan- Easy ... Sort Of



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Installed the ShurFlo fan on my trailer last night.

So far it seems to be working well -- sucks allot of hot air out (wish i could get one for my office and all the hot air in here







)

Installation was a breeze -- except -- for all those damn screws you have to take out on the roof to uninstall the old one (28 of them) and then the 28 new holes you have to drill for the new housing. But before you even get to the screws you have to remove tons of rubber protectant covering the screws..

I took the advice of some of you and ran the power from the light 18 inches away -- works fine -- only slight problem is when the fan is on high and the lights are own there is some battle for power... (ie the fan runs faster if that one light is off)

The only thing I had to laugh at is in the description of the fan it says that you can close the vent cover -- turn on the fan -- and the fan becomes a ceiling fan -- I am still laughing.. it becomes a ceiling fan alright -- but the noise of the fan trying to push air out the top and then having it forced back in sounds like a freight train barreling down on you...

But I lit a citronella candle on the stove that produced smoke.. turned on the fan -- and about 90% of the smoke was getting sucked out ...

Overall I give it 4.5 stars... from the time i opened the box to i was finished was exactly one hour ...

Installation is easier if you've been drinking -- those little screws kicked my butt after a while --


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Did you put it in the kitchen area? Seems a prime spot for a fan.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Lady Di said:


> Did you put it in the kitchen area? Seems a prime spot for a fan.
> [snapback]126187[/snapback]​


YES -- put it in the kitchen area nearest the stove -- seems to work really well sucking out heat and smoke


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

[quote name='Ghosty' date='Jun 28 2006, 02:00 PM']
Installed the ShurFlo fan on my trailer last night.

So far it seems to be working well -- sucks allot of hot air out (wish i could get one for my office and all the hot air in here







)

Installation was a breeze -- except -- for all those damn screws you have to take out on the roof to uninstall the old one (28 of them) and then the 28 new holes you have to drill for the new housing. But before you even get to the screws you have to remove tons of rubber protectant covering the screws..

I took the advice of some of you and ran the power from the light 18 inches away -- works fine -- only slight problem is when the fan is on high and the lights are own there is some battle for power... (ie the fan runs faster if that one light is off)

The only thing I had to laugh at is in the description of the fan it says that you can close the vent cover -- turn on the fan -- and the fan becomes a ceiling fan -- I am still laughing.. it becomes a ceiling fan alright -- but the noise of the fan trying to push air out the top and then having it forced back in sounds like a freight train barreling down on you...

But I lit a citronella candle on the stove that produced smoke.. turned on the fan -- and about 90% of the smoke was getting sucked out ...

Overall I give it 4.5 stars... from the time i opened the box to i was finished was exactly one hour ...

Installation is easier if you've been drinking -- those little screws kicked my butt after a while --
[snapback]126186[/snapback]​
I hope you took pics as you worked on the installation!!!
If you did please post them!!! Pretty please!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Actually NO pics -- sorry -- installation was a breeze though --

1. go on roof and scrape away old rubber seal from vent .. easiest way is to take a razor knife and cut right across all the screw tops and then simply peel and unfold rubber.

2. remove 28 little screws

3. lift off old unit and throw it off the top of trailer...

4. go inside trailer and remove four screws of the old plastic protector

5. throw old white piece with screen out the front door

6. drop light nearest vent opening -- splice in fan wire by running wire from fan opening to light switch.. -- you will need about a foot of automobile wire to splice the distance.

7. Go back on top of trailer and try to scrape as much of the old rubber stuff off you can without tearing roof. I left a bit to form a natural rubber seal

8. hook up wire to fan

9. Drop the fan into hole

10. screw (X28)

11. go inside trailer -- snap on the protector ring.

12 screw four more little screws to hold protector ring

13. Done

started at 5:45 -- finished at 6:45


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Installation is easier if you've been drinking --
> 
> --
> [snapback]126186[/snapback]​


Its the best advice you can get on Outbackers when doing mods


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> 10. screw (X28)
> [snapback]126205[/snapback]​


I'm not 17 anymore, but I am willing to try. Not sure the DW will agree though.









Sorry, Could not resist.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> Installation is easier if you've been drinking


Installation is always easier if you have been drinking!...
It's the inspection of your work the morning after that can be troubling.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

biga said:


> Ghosty said:
> 
> 
> > 10. screw (X28)
> ...


LOLOL!! was thinking the same thing


----------

